# Anyone use a recruiter?



## g_m_d (Jun 4, 2012)

I have been contacted by a recruiter for a position. They got my information from a UAE employment site I registered with. Is it common to go through a recruiter like this, or should I be wary?

I have usually just applied directly with the employer. 

Does the recruiter get a cut of what I am to make or do they just get a flat rate from the employer?

I would ask about the reputation of the recruiter, but I don't want to put links in here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

g_m_d said:


> I have been contacted by a recruiter for a position. They got my information from a UAE employment site I registered with. Is it common to go through a recruiter like this, or should I be wary?
> 
> I have usually just applied directly with the employer.
> 
> ...


I went through a recruiter called ReedGlobal. They were professional and set me up working at the Nuclear Regulatory Office. 

Not that strange. Don't panic.


----------

